# tankmates for elephant nose



## kd0603

Well i finally bit the bullet and ordered a 9x3x3 to turn into a tank for my 7 elephant nose, now i really want something that will fill the top of the water column ive got about 20 rummy nose and cardinals that can go in.
as it stands there will be 
7elephant nose 
rummies 
cardinals
somthing a bit out of the ordinary would be nice
might throw some catfish in too


----------



## aussieJJDude

Discus??? If you have a successful tank full of elephant nose, I'm sure discus will be a piece of cake. For the catfishes, have you thought about cories or the L number pleco's?

Even the larger gouramis would be a great choice - IMO. Or angelfish...


----------



## kd0603

Yeh ive had discus for many years and bred quite a few.im not sure the nocturnal activities of elephant nose will make life too easy on discus.peppermint cats were what i was thinking as far as catfish go but relly i was hoping to keep the fish all african if possible.the rummies and cardinals are just an option cos i have them in a 5 ft now with discus


----------



## aussieJJDude

Ahh, if it's without the rummies and cardinal and you want an african tank maybe a nice shoal of congo tetras will work?
- Butterflyfishes 
- Upside-down Catfishes
- bichir (particularly the sengal)


----------



## jeaninel

Would really love to see some pics of your herd of elephants. 

How about some synodontis cats. I have five S. Petricola, although I suspect they may actually be lucipinnis, but I just love these guys! They're a beautiful fish.


----------



## jeaninel

Keeping with the African theme, you could also maybe do a ctenopoma acutirostre (my avatar). Mine was very laid back and not aggressive but they are ambush predators so no cardinals or Rummynose with these guys.


----------



## kd0603

jeaninel said:


> Would really love to see some pics of your herd of elephants.
> 
> How about some synodontis cats. I have five S. Petricola, although I suspect they may actually be lucipinnis, but I just love these guys! They're a beautiful fish.


As soon as my big tank is up and running i will definately post a pic


----------

